# Offizielle Patchnotes 2.3



## Clouddragon (27. September 2007)

Hi Ihr,

vor wenigen Minuten sind im offiziellen Blizzard- Forum die Patchnotes für Patch 2.3 von OCR Zolphea gepostet worden:


> Wir möchten euch über geplante Änderungen mit Patch 2.3 informieren. Wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt, werden wir den Beitrag entsprechend aktualisieren. Bitte vergesst nicht, dass die aufgezählten Punkte noch nicht endgültig und weitere Änderungen möglich sind.
> 
> Generelle Änderungen:
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...62607&sid=3

Sind einige Änderungen drin, die nicht in den inoffiziellen standen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

Cloud


----------



## ApoY2k (27. September 2007)

Nett.. der Magierbrunnen steht nich drin xD


----------



## Clouddragon (27. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Nett.. der Magierbrunnen steht nich drin xD




"Der neue Zauber „Ritual of Refreshment“ (Übersetzung folgt) ist beim Lehrer ab Level 70 erhältlich."

Ist das nicht der Wasser / Brot- Brunnen?


----------



## ApoY2k (27. September 2007)

Nanü? Bin ich blind o,O

... *nochmal nachschau*


----------



## Hasputin (29. September 2007)

> * Wir planen ein neues fliegendes Reittier einzuführen, das man mit ehrfürchtigem Ruf für ca. 2000 Gold von der Expedition des Cenarius kaufen kann.



Ähm *hust*

*noch mal hinschau*

*todumfall*

Ist das jetzt nen Witz? Wer gibt bitte schön 2k Gold für nen Mount aus? Hat dieses Mount ne Geschwindigkeit von 500% oder warum ist das so teuer?


----------



## Myhordi (29. September 2007)

* Der Effekt des Totems der Manaquelle wird erhöht. Die höchste Stufe beträgt nun 20 Mana alle 2 Sekunden.

    * Der Frostschock unterliegt nun nicht mehr der nachlassenden Wirkungskraft.

    * Es gibt nun eine 4/8/12/16/20% Chance das eine Blitzüberladung erfolgt und der zusätzliche Zauber verursacht die hälfte des Schadens und keine zusätzliche Bedrohung.

    * Die Zauberzeit von „Blitzschlag“ wurde von 3.0 auf 2.5 Sekunden reduziert, die Manakosten wurden gesenkt und der Vorteil des Zauberschadens wurde dementsprechend angemessen verringert.

    * Die Zauberzeit von „Kettenblitzschlag“ wurde von 2.5 auf 2.0 Sekunden reduziert, die Manakosten wurden gesenkt und der Vorteil des Zauberschadens wurde dementsprechend angemessen verringert.

    * Die Zauberzeitreduzierung von „Blitzschlagbeherrschung“ wurde auf .1/.2/.3/.4/.5 Sekunden reduziert.

    * „Elementarfokus“ verringert die Manakosten der beiden darauf folgenden Zauber um 40%.

    * Zweihandäxte und -Streitkolben sind nun beim Waffenmeister erlernbar. Das Talent wird dementsprechend aus dem Verstärkerbaum entfernt und durch "Schamanistischer Fokus" ersetzt.

    * Schamanistischer Fokus: Versetzt einen nach dem Erzielen eines kritischen Treffers im Nahkampf in einen Freizauberzustand. Der Freizauberzustand verringert die Manakosten des nächsten Schock-Zaubers um 60%.

    * „Schamanistische Wut“ reduziert den erlittenen Schaden während seiner Wirkungsdauer nun zusätzlich um 30%.

    * Die Reduktion der verursachten Bedrohung von „Waffen der Geister“ erhöht sich von 15% auf 30%.

    * Wasserschild: Dieser Zauber kostet von nun an keiner Mana mehr und seine Wirkungsdauer wurde verringert. Am Ende seiner Wirkungsdauer, erhält man nun für alle verbleibenden Kugeln Mana. Zusätzlich wurde das Mana das man pro Kugel erhält beträchtlich erhöht.

    * Gewandung des Gezeitensturms: Das zusätzliche Mana das dieses Set dem Zauber „Wasserschild“ gibt, wurde erhöht.

    * Totem des Donnerkopfs: Das zusätzliche Mana das dieses Totem dem Zauber „Wasserschild“ gibt, wurde erhöht.



Update 28/09

    * Das Talent "Geistige Schnelligkeit" erhöht euren Zauberschaden und Heilung zusätzlich um 10 / 20 / 30 % eurer Angriffskraft.




Wegen dem neuem talent sollten wer usnere punkte zurückbekommen


----------



## Ascarot (30. September 2007)

Im großen und ganzen kann ich mich ned beschweren, finds geil dass der mage auch endlich so nen brunnen bekommt wie der wl^^

Aber ein flugmount für 2k? da muss ich hasputin recht geben, wenns jetzt ned extrem imba oder sonst was is, ists blödsinn find ich, (wobei ich das aussehn auch zu imba zähle^^) aber wenns nochmal schneller is als die anderen epics, ists au wieder mies, da meistens die noobs nix anderes tun als farmen, werden die dann in der grp nen einzelnen ganken und der kann dann selbst mit dem epischen flugmount ned entkommen.


----------



## Latros (30. September 2007)

Überlese ich das, oder steht da tatsächlich nicht drin, das Zul Aman kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryou (30. September 2007)

Also 2.3 Heißt Zul Aman, dem zufolge kommt die Instanz sicher, und das Flugmount wird durch Optik punkten, Geschwindigkeit liegt bei 280%, ist von daher sicher für leute die nicht die Q Reihe für den Netherdrachen machen wollen.


----------



## Myhordi (30. September 2007)

Kein Zul Aman  Schade


----------



## Samsolin (30. September 2007)

Und mal wieder nen nerf am druiden! 
Sagt mal hackts?!?!?@blizz 
ist doch die letzte verarsche und ich trottel hab mich auf die anscheinend so geilen verbesserungen gefreut gut dass mein account abläuft 
Wow wird immer mehr unbalanced!
Wo ist der arena buff?oh vergessen!


----------



## Soramac (30. September 2007)

Samsolin schrieb:


> Und mal wieder nen nerf am druiden!
> Sagt mal hackts?!?!?@blizz
> ist doch die letzte verarsche und ich trottel hab mich auf die anscheinend so geilen verbesserungen gefreut gut dass mein account abläuft *
> Wow wird immer mehr unbalanced!*
> Wo ist der arena buff?oh vergessen!



Da stimme Ich Dir zu, Ich werde eh zu Warhammer wechseln, wenn es rauskommt. Dort ist jede Klasse stark und nicht so wie in WoW, dass man als die Klasse gegen die andre gar keine Chance hat.


----------



## Achereto (30. September 2007)

Samsolin schrieb:


> Und mal wieder nen nerf am druiden!
> Sagt mal hackts?!?!?@blizz
> ist doch die letzte verarsche und ich trottel hab mich auf die anscheinend so geilen verbesserungen gefreut gut dass mein account abläuft
> Wow wird immer mehr unbalanced!
> Wo ist der arena buff?oh vergessen!



Druiden werden verschlechtert? Ich seh da gegenteiliges....


# Die Abklingzeit von Wiedergeburt wird von 30 auf 20 Minuten reduziert. *Verbesserung*
# Gelassenheit bekommt nun zusätzliche Boni durch Zauberschaden und Heilungsboni. *Verbesserung*
# Vergiftung heilen und Vergiftung aufheben sind nun in der Baum des Lebens -Form nutzbar. *Verbesserung*
# Fluch aufheben ist nun in der Mondkin-Form nutzbar. *Verbesserung*
# Intensität (Wiederherstellungstalent) erhöht die Manaregeneration um 10/20/30%. *Verbesserung*

Ich sehe da 5 Buffs o.O


----------



## Corann (1. Oktober 2007)

Achereto schrieb:


> Druiden werden verschlechtert? Ich seh da gegenteiliges....
> # Die Abklingzeit von Wiedergeburt wird von 30 auf 20 Minuten reduziert. *Verbesserung*
> # Gelassenheit bekommt nun zusätzliche Boni durch Zauberschaden und Heilungsboni. *Verbesserung*
> # Vergiftung heilen und Vergiftung aufheben sind nun in der Baum des Lebens -Form nutzbar. *Verbesserung*
> ...




Wohl wahr. Nur weil vielleicht keine Feral Talente verbessert wurden heisst das nicht das Druiden generft wurden. Find das auch genial das wir nun mal nen geringeren CD auf BR haben. Oder auch für die Restodruiden ists genial das nun in der Baumgestalt decurst werden kann. War bisher immer doof. Raus aus Baum decursen und wieder rein in Baum. Das frisst mana ohne Ende. Das is also nun vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und ne höhere Manareg is wohl das genialste. Jetzt können nich nur die Palas nich mehr oom gehen sondern auch noch die Heildruiden ^^


----------



## Achereto (1. Oktober 2007)

Dachte ichs mir doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggard215 (1. Oktober 2007)

Einfach mal abwarten Leutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood11 (1. Oktober 2007)

Heul, wir Priester sind dan die einzigen die noch unmengen an flasks trinken müssen und alle 5 mins ihren schattengeist raushaun müssen um nich ohm zu gehen


----------



## ArsGoetia (1. Oktober 2007)

Wir planen ein neues fliegendes Reittier einzuführen, das man mit ehrfürchtigem Ruf für ca. 2000 Gold von der Expedition des Cenarius kaufen kann



Weis einer ob das mount 2000g kostete oder ob es dann da den flug skill auch für 2000g giebt? 

Danke schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achereto (1. Oktober 2007)

Blood11 schrieb:


> Heul, wir Priester sind dan die einzigen die noch unmengen an flasks trinken müssen und alle 5 mins ihren schattengeist raushaun müssen um nich ohm zu gehen



wovon redest du? Solltest ma die Patchnotes lesen und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Das Disziplintalent Meditation erhöht die Manaregeneration um 10% / 20% 30%."

Willenskraft bringt euch infight dann doppelt so viel. Potten werden wohl alle weiterhin durchgängig, aber die anderen Heilklassen schließen damit was Manahaushalt angeht zum Paladin auf.


----------



## Anng'Tarr (1. Oktober 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da stimme Ich Dir zu, Ich werde eh zu Warhammer wechseln, wenn es rauskommt. _Dort ist jede Klasse stark_  und nicht so wie in WoW, dass man als die Klasse gegen die andre gar keine Chance hat.


Stramme Behauptung! Woher weißt du das? Hast Du es schon gespielt? 
Ob das wirklich so ist, bleibt abzuwarten.
Viel Spaß bei War!


----------



## Myhordi (1. Oktober 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da stimme Ich Dir zu, Ich werde eh zu Warhammer wechseln, wenn es rauskommt. Dort ist jede Klasse stark und nicht so wie in WoW, dass man als die Klasse gegen die andre gar keine Chance hat.


War hat 24 klassen  da ist es kaum möglich das   jede klasse gegen jede klasse gut gebalancet ist.

Und bei wow hat jede kalsse gegen ejde klasse eine chance  es liegt nur daren wie gut man zocken kann.Und manche legt man eben leichter manche schwerer aber das was du gesgat hats  is quatsch . In WAR  wird am anfang alles noch net so gebalncet sein wegen den vielen kalssen es ist schwer  24 kalssen zu balancen als  9 klassen zu balancen


----------



## ApoY2k (1. Oktober 2007)

WoW ist gebalanced, da könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt.

Nur: WoW ist auf dem "Schere-Stein-Papier"-Prinzip aufgebaut.

Sprich: Für jede Klasse gibts es eine andere, die diese ohne Probleme mit ein bisschen Skill wegrotzt.

Im Ganzen ergibt sich ein Gleichgewicht, aber wenn man nur "Schere vs. Papier" anschaut, ist es unfair.

Und da meistens nur eine bestimmte Klassenkombi angeschaut wird, fühlen sich alle der anderen unterlegen, obwohl unterm Strich alles passt.

WoW ist nicht unbalanced, es ist nur ein gesamtheitliches Balancekonzept^^


----------



## Ursli (1. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> WoW ist gebalanced, da könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt.
> 
> Nur: WoW ist auf dem "Schere-Stein-Papier"-Prinzip aufgebaut.
> 
> ...




/sign   

und sehr gutes beispiel!


----------



## Gradius@PTR (1. Oktober 2007)

Schamanenbuff gefällt mir :-)


----------



## Myhordi (2. Oktober 2007)

Mir auch


----------



## Szyslak (2. Oktober 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Mir auch


Zum Glück ist das schon die letzte Woche Ferien hier in NRW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (2. Oktober 2007)

Oh Es sind Ferien ? 

gar nicht bemerkt...

Ich freu mich auf eine Stunde Gifte für die Schurken


----------



## Thorgun (2. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist das schon die letzte Woche Ferien hier in NRW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasatha (2. Oktober 2007)

Fürn priester mal wieder nur crap bei.

naja bis auf den buff von meditation, aber das wars dann auch wieder!

und dieser dicke nerf des fearward, ist ein schlag ins gesicht der zwerge und draenei! ich finde es unverständlich, wie man von einem 30 sek cd auf 3 mins hochpushen kann! *kopfschüttelt*

ich hoffe inständig, dass blizz sich mit WotLk sich bissle was besseres ausdenkt!


----------



## Dragonheart213 (2. Oktober 2007)

JAA Hunterbuff. DEr Arkane Schuss und Serpent Sting is ganz nice. Auch 
* Es wird möglich sein, durch „Strg“-Klicken eines Rezepts eine Vorschau des Gegenstandes zu erhalten, und ihn in der Anprobe zu betrachten.
ist cool, da hab ich mich immer drüber geärgert. Könnt bissl mehr drin sein, aber naja. ;-)


----------



## Dalmus (2. Oktober 2007)

Sasatha schrieb:


> und dieser dicke nerf des fearward, ist ein schlag ins gesicht der zwerge und draenei! ich finde es unverständlich, wie man von einem 30 sek cd auf 3 mins hochpushen kann! *kopfschüttelt*


/signed.
Und am Schönsten find ich ja, daß jeder der vorher "Fearward für alle" geschrien hat nun rumschreit, daß er den neuen Zwerge/Draenei-Zauber haben will, obwohl noch keiner was genaueres darüber weiß.^^


----------



## Samsolin (2. Oktober 2007)

Das mit meinem komment war darauf bezogen das blizz behauptet hatte das der druide in der arena interessanter werden sollte vor allem ferals...
btw die angekündigten feralbuffs fehlen trotzdem -.-
Schaut mal ins druidenforum...dort gibt es einen moonking part der seit 4 monaten fast 5 jetzt besteht schon mal einen gesehen von seiten blizzs der sich traut auch nur einen komment reinzuschreiben?!?!?Nein oh richtig!...
druiden werden immer mehr verarscht es gibt anscheinends zu wenig für dass man sie (noch) beachten muss
man hat null chance ganz oben mitzu halten weil man immer auf rogue equip zurückgreifen muss und die t-sets normalerweise mit deffzeugs besetzt ist...btw deffgesockelte t-6 sachen geben durch stärke mehr ap als wenn man die non-set sachen nehmen würde es fehlt das feral/moonking equip!


----------



## Vénom (2. Oktober 2007)

Fearward Nerf hin oder her... 3 min cd ist schon sehr lange aber besser als nix die Horde hat garkeie möglcihkeit nem Fear zu entgehen. War selbst Hordler und da fehlt das schon.

->Der neue Zauber Züchtigung wird für Zwerge und Draenei Priester ab der Stufe 20 verfügbar sein. Züchtigung verursacht Heiligschaden und macht das Ziel für 2 Sekunden handlungsunfähig. 

DAS ist wenn es genauso wie es da steht umgestzt wird sehr imba denn es ist a.) super um nem Krieger mal Kurz zu entkommen b.) um nen Pala am Healen zu hindern. Also fazit "AAA"


----------



## Sasatha (2. Oktober 2007)

ja weist du was ich dazu sage?

WAYNE! das is gut für die arena, aber fürs pve kannst das gleich wieder in die tonne klopfen, da du das net brauchst!

als shadow wirst das auch net nutzen können, also mal wieder was voll fürn A****.
und als holy bringt dir das genauso wenig! ich will mal n holy sehn, der gegen n dd überlebt!

und zum krieger, in den 2 seks läufst genauso weit weg, dass er wieder chargen kann, was hat das gebracht? genau 0!

ich versteh es einfach nicht, warum 1. am priester nicht mal ordentlich was gemacht wird und nicht immer nur sone scheiß arenaanpassung! 

naja ich bau aufs addon! mal schauen, wie blizz mich da entäuscht!

@venom: *andiehordenschamiesdenktdiegradübergangenwerden*


----------



## Vénom (2. Oktober 2007)

@Sasa: Das Shamie Totem bracuht aber fast 1,5 ske bis der fear aufgelöst wird gerade bei Nightbane viel zu lange glaube mir... Da bracuhst du nen guten Tank.

Zum Priester "Patch" naja die Blutelfen können silence wir können halt stun. Denke das wird auch für shadow verfügbar sein, Abfangen hat 15-25 sek cd. je nach skillung und equip, heist wenn du direkt nach dem Charge, insignie und stun drauf packst kommste erstmal weit genug weg um um ne säule zu laufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (2. Oktober 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> Fearward Nerf hin oder her... 3 min cd ist schon sehr lange aber besser als nix die Horde hat garkeie möglcihkeit nem Fear zu entgehen. War selbst Hordler und da fehlt das schon.


Besser als nix? Sicherlich stimmt das. Trotzdem wird der Fearward für's PvE dadurch ziemlich unbrauchbar.
In der Arena kann man ihn dann noch genau einmal einsetzen... immerhin besser als nichts.
Was gewinnen Priester anderer Rassen dadurch? Ein eher nutzloses kleines Gimmik.
Was verlieren Draenei-/Zwergenpriester? Einen wirklich nützlichen Zauber.



Vénom schrieb:


> ->Der neue Zauber Züchtigung wird für Zwerge und Draenei Priester ab der Stufe 20 verfügbar sein. Züchtigung verursacht Heiligschaden und macht das Ziel für 2 Sekunden handlungsunfähig.
> 
> DAS ist wenn es genauso wie es da steht umgestzt wird sehr imba denn es ist a.) super um nem Krieger mal Kurz zu entkommen b.) um nen Pala am Healen zu hindern. Also fazit "AAA"


Wie Sasatha schon sagte: Den Krieger wird's fast freuen.
Und in der Arena brauchbar? Castzeit 2,5 Sekunden. -> Völlig unbrauchbar. nix mehr mit "AAA". Woher ich weiß daß er 2,5 Sekunden hat? Gar nicht. Man weiß es einfach nicht, deswegen läßt sich darüber keine Aussage treffen.
CD von 20 Minuten -> In der Arena nicht einsetzbar. Tolle Wurst. Nix mehr mit "AAA". Jau, Du hast recht, auch über den CD kann man nix sagen, weil nix darüber bekannt ist.

Fazit: Keiner weiß irgendwas, aber schon neiden wieder alle den Zwergen/Draenei den neuen Zauber...


----------



## Sasatha (2. Oktober 2007)

tja nb sollte auch net n gimp tanken....
und der fearward bringt dir dann bei nb auch nichts mehr, da du mit dem cd net hinkommst! tja dumm gelaufen....!

edith sagt, dass dalmus einfach zu schnell ist;(

und das um die säule laufen, da sag ich ma nix. ich finde das so fadenscheining...das glaubst mir kaum. das hat nichts mehr mit skill zu tun. wenn man n krieger um ne säule kitet.

aber naja da ich kein pvp machen, kann mir das ja egal sein!


----------



## Shaadoon (2. Oktober 2007)

Also irgendwie vermiss ich darin die angekündigte Änderung Siegel des Befehls und Kreuzfahrerstoß vom Zauberschaden unabhängig zu machen ...



> 2.3 Paladin changes
> * The Tier 4, Tier 5, Tier6 and all Gladiator Sets have had their Spell Damage removed and the points have been reinvested in other stats, such as Strength and Critical Strike Rating.
> * Exorcism mana cost reduced.
> * Holy Wrath mana cost reduced.
> ...


----------



## Akius (3. Oktober 2007)

schöner patch für eleshamys ... *hust*


----------

